# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Building a tank

## nekomeh

I am going to use a 55 gallon tank to keep my first dart frogs. I am still deciding which kind to get but I wont be looking to purchase them until I have the tank fully built. The main thing I am looking at now is the lighting. I will be putting live plants in the tank and I have read that I will need a solid glass lid to keep everything in. Will that not filter out all the UV that the plants need?  Is there something other than glass that can be used that wont do this?  Thanks for any help you guys can give

----------


## Tony

UV is not needed for plants.

----------


## nekomeh

I thougt they needed it to grow. Especially ones that are supposed to produce any color or flower

----------


## Leefrogs

you need UVA for leaves and UVB for flowering. Depending on tank size and local temps, you can use compact florescent. But they give off no heat really, if you go for a hood unit with a tube floresent you want 6500 kelvins for plant growth. Most full spectrum lights have it in ratings. But if you go for a cheeper aquarium(fish) bulb, you need to pay attention to what you're buying. These tube florescents get warmer. Possibly up to 80 degrees on a 5.0 bulb. I would only go that route if you need the heat in winter or run AC in summer. 
Darts can be kept at room temp.

----------


## clownonfire

Hi, here's a thread about lighting that might help you out. 

http://www.frogforum.net/vivarium-te...art-frogs.html

Don't hesitate if you have any question.

----------


## nekomeh

But no matter what bulb I get, will the glass not keep the plants from getting what they need?  Will it filter everything out or will the plants still get some, enough to be fine?

----------


## Tony

> I thougt they needed it to grow. Especially ones that are supposed to produce any color or flower





> different doses of UV-B radiation applied to the two species Avena fatua and Setaria viridis induced changes in leaf and plant morphology. It was a decrease of plant height, fresh mass of leaves, shoots and roots as well as leaf area. Besides, it caused the leaf curling in both of the species.


http://www.cazv.cz/2003/PSE3_03/8-zuk.pdf




> UV-B radiation has adverse effects on growth and metabolism of many plant species due to the high absorption affinity of macromolecules such as proteins and nucleic acids in that wavelength.


SpringerLink - Abstract

I could keep going all day long. If it was true that plants needed UVB, then nearly every greenhouse, dart frog terrarium, planted aquarium, houseplant on a windowsill, etc. would be a failure. Not to mention the fact that the vast majority of fluorescent tubes are made from non-UVB transmissive glass, meaning that all those T5HO grow light systems that hydroponic growers love would be a big scam. Yet for some reason the "plants need UVB" myth keeps making the rounds of the reptile and amphibian forums...

----------


## nekomeh

Lol. Ok, guess I thought too much into that then. Well thanks a lot then. That will make it easier than trying to do something crazy

----------


## Tony

> Lol. Ok, guess I thought too much into that then. Well thanks a lot then. That will make it easier than trying to do something crazy


No problem. Simple and cheap 6500K daylight bulbs work perfectly under most conditions.

----------


## nekomeh

Ok another question. As for the lid, I was thinking of getting some molding, framing the tank with it and putting a lip on the inside about a half inch down so it will rest on the edge of the tank. I am trying to decide on whether to get glass or acrylic for the top and what to use for the hinge. I've read about the living hinges using silicone and the piano hinges. I like the way the piano hinges look more but im afraid they wont be able to keep in the fruit flies. What do you guys think?

----------


## nekomeh

Oh yeah one more thing. I am trying to figure out the best way to run the cord from the pump for the waterfall outside the tank while keeping it secure. If anyone has plans for a lid or ideas I would greatly appreciate it

----------


## clownonfire

> Ok another question. As for the lid, I was thinking of getting some molding, framing the tank with it and putting a lip on the inside about a half inch down so it will rest on the edge of the tank. I am trying to decide on whether to get glass or acrylic for the top and what to use for the hinge. I've read about the living hinges using silicone and the piano hinges. I like the way the piano hinges look more but im afraid they wont be able to keep in the fruit flies. What do you guys think?


Acrylic will bend with time. I use some as my tops in smaller pieces. I buy the really thick one that is as expensive as glass. The reason I use it is because it is easily cut, so I can make small openings for nozzles, wires, you name it. But do keep in mind that it will bend. I use velcro to attach the top to the tank. If you are looking for something visually pleasant, and something that will not bend, glass would be the way to go.

----------


## nekomeh

Ok so now on to planting lol. I see that people plant things into the backgrounds they've made. For the small plants that are usually seen in dart tanks, it seems like the background would have to be really thick to accommodate the pots that these plants would go in. Or do they not need much room for the roots?  Sorry for all the questions so far but I just wanna make sure I get everythig down before I start which will hopefully be sometime this weekend. I really appreciate the help I've gotten so far, it has helped me out A LOT. Also what are some suggestions on the kind of darts to house in my 55 gallon tank.  Thanks so much

----------

